# Baking muffins - ideal temperature



## LikeJamie

What is the best temperature to bake muffins at? Most recipes suggest a high temperature (200 - 220 ºC) for 15 to 20 minutes. I find the muffins tend to burn.


----------



## Andy M.

If you follow a recipe and the muffins burn, you may have an oven temperature problem.  You should check the temp with an accurate oven thermometer.

Darker pans can also make muffins cook faster than shiny ones.


----------



## JamesS

That's right in the temperature and time range I cook muffins at. 400 Fahrenheit.  

Like Andy said, a darker pan can make a difference, also the size of the muffin can be an issue. When I cook at that temperature, it's for a dozen cupcake sized muffins.


----------



## nikki

I've always found that anywhere between about 375 F - 400 F works best for when I'm making muffins. If I'm using only eggwhites, for some reason I need to keep it at a lower temperature otherwise they do burn. (Or if not burn, get that "dried out" kinda texture.)

Do you have a convection oven? We *don't* have one, and there is a difference... I have had to pre heat the oven for a little longer at 400 F, then just before putting in the muffins, I reduce the heat to 375 F, and that's seemed to solve the burning/overdone dried out texture for me. 
_Our oven has a pre heat timer, so I'll pre heat it according to that, but then add another 5 minutes onto the pre heat time._


----------



## hougie

I tend to have more success with somewhat lower temperatures (around 190); just stick the back of a matchstick into one after 15 minutes, to get an indication whether you're almost there.  Careful not to "dry" them out, though.
Hope it helps!


----------



## Mel!

I heat the oven to 220 C. As soon as the muffins start to turn golden, I switch the oven to the afterheat. Then the afterheat finishes cooking them. They always turn out well, as long as I remember to watch for them starting to turn golden.


----------

